
H-1B Visa Fee Rise ‘Highly Discriminatory’ to Indians - trustfundbaby
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2015/12/29/h-1b-visa-fee-rise-highly-discriminatory-to-indians/
======
trustfundbaby
I personally like the terms of the hike (applies to firms with over 50
employees and more than half of them h1bs) Those outsourcing firms have given
h1bs a bad name and muddied the waters for the folks being paid well and doing
amazing work at amazing companies.

------
hwstar
Typical piece from the Wall Street Journal which appeals to managers and not
technical workers.

H-1B users should be forced to pay true market rates for the position they are
hired for in addition to an administration fee. This will ensure that local
talent is hired first, and H-1B's are only used as a last resort.

Also, "upskilling" by companies needs to be managed better than it is at most
companies as it is a waste to hire someone who is overqualified for a
position. When the market turns, these overqualified people will leave for
greener pastures.

